# Über Webbrowser links nacheinander öffnen und Speichern



## Freddy84 (14. November 2004)

Hallo,

ich versuche momentan eine Reihe von Links die in einer Textdatei gespeichert sind automatisch nacheinander mit dem Webbrowser Modul zu öffnen und den Quelltext automatisch in mehrere Textdateien abzuspeichern.

Leider scheiter ich an dem Versuch. Ich habe zwar kein Problem die Seite öffnen zu lassen und den Quelltext zu speichern, das er allerdings einen link nach dem anderen öffnet und speichert ohne das ich immer einen Button drücken muss um die Seite zu öffnen und dann einen Button um die Seite zu speichern geht es leider nicht 

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir da einen Tipp geben.

Gruß 

Freddy


----------



## MatMagic (15. November 2004)

Hab gerade nicht soviel Zeit.....aber nachher editiere ich meinen Post und schick dir den Code.....es geht doch nicht zufällig um ein Browsergame


----------



## Freddy84 (15. November 2004)

Hi, danke das du dir so viel Mühe machst 

Es geht eher darum das ich auf einer Homepage eine liste von links habe die ich nacheinander abrufen will und dann auf der abgerufenen Seite bestimmte Informationen auslese.
Hat aber nichts mit einem Spiel zu tun 

Gruß Freddy


----------



## MatMagic (15. November 2004)

Mmhh...also in dem Fall würde ich es mit einem Timer probieren - das andere was ich posten wollte würde dein Programm nur unnötig in meinen Stil ändern (der nicht der beste ist)   

```
'einen Timer in deine Form einfügen "timer1"
'die urls evtl. in variablen packen um sie einfacher aufrufen zu können
'z.B. urlad(1) = "http://www.google.de", urlad(2) = "http://www.web.de" usw....

dim urlad(50) as string
dim zaehler as long

Private Sub Timer1_Timer()
'Hier die URL aufrufen
'geschieht alle 30 Sekunden automatisch
'ist ja in deinem Code schon drin
LoadURL urlad(zaehler) 'natuerlich deine Funktion zum URL laden aufrufen 
zaehler = zaehler + 1 'naechste url
End Sub

'entweder sobald du das Programm startest oder wenn du einen start-button klickst o.ä. den Timer starten und länge setzen
'z.B. in die Form load
Private Sub Form_Load()
  Timer1.Enabled = True
  Timer1.Interval = 30000 'millisekunden -> 30 Sekunden
urlad(1) = "http://www.google.de" 'die holste ja von deiner hp
urlad(2) = "http://www.web.de"
zaehler = 1
End Sub
```

Hilft dir das ?
Ansonsten schick mir mal deinen Code dann baue ich dir das da ein....
Gruß
Mat


----------

